# ?



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

how do the winchester balistic tips perfoem on deer , thanks guys


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great. I have taken about 30 or more deer with 130 grain silver tips. They have always performed well.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i shot a small doe with one a couple of years ago and it completely disinigrated before it exited. i wouldnt use it on any thing bigger than whitetails.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

did u shoot the doe in the shoulder


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

no it was a double lung shot. the only bones it hit were ribs. there was still about 30% weight retention. i would go with some sort of partition.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I concur. Antelope/small deer, the Silvertips are DEADLY!! Anything bigger, I'd go with a bullet like a Partition or Accubond.

Just make sure you don't hit the shoulder, otherwise talk about a MESS!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I personally use ballistic tips on all deer sized game. Mule deer and whitetails and have never had an issue. 25 cal 100 gr and 270 cal 130 gr. I have never recovered a bullet, and always shoot for the shoulders.

They are more fragile than the bonded bullets, but thats what a thin skinned game bullet is suppose to be. I have had more issues with the bonded bullet not opening up if you don't contact bone on deer, than ballistic tips blowing apart.

I would actually prefer to use nosler partitions on everything because they are the best of both worlds, open up quickly causing lots of internal damage, always plow through with the back half of the bullet, but prefer polymer tipped bullets because they don't deform in the magazine under recoil.

My experience with the ballistic tips has been on over 40 head of big game, mule deer, whitetails, and antelope, plus the occasional coyote or fox. From 50 yds to 560 yds. All positive. All pass throughs with good internal damage, 75% shot through the shoulders.

My two worst experiences on big game where with the nosler accubond and sierra gameking, both on deer. The sierra gameking you could put your whole arm through the deer, from shoulder to shoulder, which dropped it dead, but way more expansion than the ballistic tip in my experiences. The nosler accubond was out of a 300 mag, loaded for elk hunting, but wanted to use it on deer for practice. Hit the deer twice, about 3 inches behind the shoulder both times, no bone contact and the bullet performed like a fmj. I have since shot an elk with the Accubond, and it performed very well there on a double lung shot, no bone contact, because of the much tougher hide.

Also tried the Barnes TSX, but they didn't shoot worth a hoot for me in the two rifles I tried them in. I have yet to own a rifle that won't shoot a ballistic tip exceptionally well. Speers have also worked well for me, but in the rifles I have tried them in I cannot load them as hot due to the bullet needing to be seated farther in, due to bullet shape.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

duckslyr said:


> i shot a small doe with one a couple of years ago and it completely disinigrated before it exited. i wouldnt use it on any thing bigger than whitetails.


I have shot muleys with the 130 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip, they never took a step. I think the work very well.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

varmit b gone said:


> duckslyr said:
> 
> 
> > i shot a small doe with one a couple of years ago and it completely disinigrated before it exited. i wouldnt use it on any thing bigger than whitetails.
> ...


the whitetail i shot didnt move an inch but i still didnt like picking all the shrapnal out of my meat. also i dont know if there is a differance is but i was using the winchester silver balistic tips not the noslers i cant tell you how they work


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I noticed that you said Winchester's, and I have no expirence with them, just the Nosler's. I actually had no shrapnel in mine that I could find, and it hardly did any meat damage, just made a hell of a mess on the innards.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Only difference between the winchester ballistic silvertip and the regular ballistic tip is a lubalox coating and a different colored tip.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought the jacket was also a little thicker than the standard Nosler Balistic tip.

I tried the 140gr Ccombined Technology (CT) in my 7mm STW and I could not get it to shoot in my rifle. I also tried 140gr Balistic Tip (BT) in my STW and they worked much better. I do molly my bullets. I could have gotten a bad batch of CT bullets. Just Switching from the CT to BT my groups went from some where over an inch to well under an inch at 100 yds.

A Handicapped parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Chuck Norris and that you will be handicapped if you park there.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

People said:


> A Handicapped parking sign does not signify that this spot is for handicapped people. It is actually in fact a warning, that the spot belongs to Chuck Norris and that you will be handicapped if you park there.


You sure do like those Chuck Norris quotes, don't you. :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes I do. When I stopped putting them in before I got quite a few PM's asking why I stoped. I found a bigger list of them so I am just putting one at the bottom of every post I do.

I will do two this time. :beer:

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool Chuck Norris once and he will roundhouse you in the face.

Chuck Norris has two speeds: Walk and Kill.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have had no problems with the Nosler BT's for deer sized game also. If you want something that shoots the same with the same BC try the Swift Scirocco.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

People said:


> Yes I do. When I stopped putting them in before I got quite a few PM's asking why I stoped. I found a bigger list of them so I am just putting one at the bottom of every post I do.
> 
> I will do two this time. :beer:
> 
> ...


I got a couple.

Chuck Norris dosen't read books, he just stares them down until he gets the information he wants from them.

The reason there is a solar system is because the other planets are afraid to be on the same one as Chuck Norris.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

the old super x silvertips deliver WAY better down range results, on real targets, they hold together much better, and they expand slower..

i found the new ones are almost varmint like in the way they expand


----------

